
Facebook Hired Me at 18. But My Story Isn’t as Perfect as It Sounds - ingve
https://www.facebook.com/notes/michael-sayman/facebook-hired-me-at-18-but-my-story-isnt-as-perfect-as-it-sounds/1109149972513019
======
spotman
Overall this reads like a nice coming of age story under extraordinary
circumstances. Much more positive than negative here, but it sounds like the
author sees more negative than positive.

A key takeaway is stress, stress management, growing up too quick, and this
young mans wading into having to learn about these quite young.

Having said that, to publish an app at 13 and work at Facebook when your 17 is
amazing and I hope the author takes some solace in that and continues to share
the 'you can do it' attitude and not only see the obvious mismanagement of the
family resources which I'm guessing the parents played a large role in.

